# Panasonic puts the new 4K BD player on sale



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

*From now through October 15, 2016 Panasonic's DMP-UB900 4K BD player has a $100 Instant Rebate so it's now on sale for $599 delivered.*


----------



## Spidacat (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice, but it's a pretty short window. Sounds like they want to nudge those on the fence waiting on the Oppo.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Panasonic just reinstated the $100 rebate on the DMP-UB900 4K HDR Blu-ray player. 

So from now through 12/3/16 your all in delivered cost is $599, on 12/4 the price goes back to the normal $699.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Panasonic put the DMP-UB900 UHD/HDR BD player on sale again this week for $599 all in. Sale ends 12/24/16.


----------

